# 2 Computer, 1 USB-Modem , 1 Netzwerkkarte



## mmetzner (6. Februar 2004)

Ich habe 2 PC's . Noch gehe ich über mein USB-Modem ins Internet (DSL).
Meine Kidis wollen auch und blockieren daher immer meinen Rechner.
Habe jetzt eine Netzwerkkarte und einen Router ( PHeeNet BIG-31/4P).
kann ich das verwenden um den 2. Rechner startklar zu machen.

MfG Manuela


----------



## aquasonic (6. Februar 2004)

Du steckst das Modem an den Router und die beiden PC's (du brauchst natürlich 2 Netzwerkkarten) an den Router (wenn am Router keine Ports sind musst du noch einen Switch kaufen) 

Denke das sollte gehen...Was ich nicht genau weiss ob du das USB-Modem an deinen Router anschliessen kannst...


----------

